
Ask HN: Good examples of open source SaaS? - genbit
What are the good examples of SaaS companies that are based on open source project?
======
nwrk
Wordpress, Mongodb, Ghost, Magento (previously)

~~~
davismwfl
Is Mongo really SaaS? I know Atlas their service for Mongo is but I think of
Mongo Community (the Open source project) as a database you need to host. And
IIRC the new license prevents anyone from hosting it as a service.

Not trying to be argumentative and would be interested to hear reasons why
Mongo Community (the open source part) might be considered SaaS. Maybe my
definition is too narrow.

